# Can you apply a second coat of hot mud joint compound once it is dried to the touch?



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

Can you apply a second coat of hot mud joint compound once it is dried to the touch, but has not fully cured? For example, using the Sheetrock EasySand 20 powder; once mixed and applied, it dries to the touch in about 20 minutes or less. Can I apply a second coat right away, or do I have to wait several hours for it to fully cure before applying a second coat?


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

you can, but I always give it a day to fully cure. reason why leaves zero dought in my mind that it would have problems.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

hellohello said:


> Can you apply a second coat of hot mud joint compound once it is dried to the touch, but has not fully cured? For example, using the Sheetrock EasySand 20 powder; once mixed and applied, it dries to the touch in about 20 minutes or less. Can I apply a second coat right away, or do I have to wait several hours for it to fully cure before applying a second coat?


I do it all the time on ceiling repairs and wall repairs. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes but you can't prime or paint until totally dry.


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

All of the above is what I was thinking too.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes as long as when you poke it it doesn't dent. don't go by color. sometimes if you use a lot of fill such as cornerbead it will take longer.
If you had to wait 24 hours between coats you might as well use bucket Mudd.


----------

